# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  SAR-400 (SAR-401), humanoid robots, Android Technics, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Android Technics

SAR-400 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Russia: Android unveils Russia's first ISS bound humanoid robot 

 Published on Jul 11, 2014




> Video ID: 20140711-008
> 
> M/S AR-600E robot
> M/S AR-600E robot
> C/U Robot head
> C/U Robot hand
> M/S AR-600E robot
> M/S AR-600E robot
> M/S AR-600E robot
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Fire Extinguisher

Published on Aug 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Tool

Published on Aug 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Vladimir Putin inspected the combat robot avatar in action 

Published on Jan 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 23, 2015




> Wild winter testing control system "Avatar" on the model of an anthropomorphic robot.

----------

